# Help with busted camera button



## Chasmanian (Jul 2, 2012)

I dropped my phone the other day and at first, I thought I got away with no damage. Then I tried to use CWR for a backup. The camera button isn't working. Are there any recoveries that use a different button for selection? Has there been any touch based recoveries?


----------



## Chasmanian (Jul 2, 2012)

Also, can anyone think of any workarounds?


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If you use CWM 5.0.2.0 you can scroll through the menu a few times to enable selection from the power button. There are no touch based recoveries for DX.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Chasmanian (Jul 2, 2012)

Dude, totally saved my behind. Thanks!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

No problem.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

